

Show HN: Launching Googalytics, my Google Analytics app for Windows 8 - Avalaxy
http://leoncullens.nl/post/2013/10/15/Launching-Googalytics-premium-app-for-Windows-8-RT.aspx

======
bnejad
Looks great! The design is super clean. Are you worried about using google's
trademark in your name at all?

~~~
Avalaxy
Thanks a lot! I really like that you mention the design, because one of my
goals was to create on of the best looking Windows 8 apps. I'm not there yet,
but I'll try :)

I'm not too worried about the Google trademark, we'll see how it goes!

